# Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo-2 vs. Cooper Discoverer AT3



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok guys I'm debating which set of new tires for a 1996 Chevy K1500 4x4 plow truck. I had Bridgestone Dueler AT's on this truck since 2010 and now despite the tires not being worn out they are to the point where the rubber has hardened up and they don't give good traction pushing snow even with a good amount of weight in the bed 600#'s. So my mechanic friend says he has another friend who swears by the Cooper Discoverer AT3's while I read on here to go with M+S if dedicated plow truck which this one is. 

So do I try AT3's over Dueler AT Revo-2's or go M+S Coopers....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only have experience with the duelers.I'm on my 3rd set and never saw any reason to look elsewhere.Get about 40k miles each go round.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Love my AT3's I'll get 60k plus out of them easy. There's a thread on here about the Cooper tires. I'll stand by all the info I put on that thread.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

If it is a dedicated plow truck I would go with Cooper M & S narrow tires .,,Thumbs Up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

One of our trucks has 90k and tows heavy loads or is hauling something, it's been through the oem Perelli Scorpions, 4 sets of General Grabber AT2's (which are junk!!!!!!!!!!) and a set of Cooper AT3's. The Cooper AT3's have lasted the longest at roughly 2 years (about 20k miles or so). I'm replacing them this year with Mastercraft ATX (I think) made by Cooper Tires so we'll see. I don't have any experience with the other tires you mentioned but with what we put this one truck through I'd say these Coopers have held up very well.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just put a set of cooper at3 on my 350. I like them but haven't gotten the chance to use them in plowing. We got a ton of ice Monday and once I was in 4wheel it drove real nice. 2 wheel I was sliding but so was everyone


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

snowplower1;2062417 said:


> I just put a set of cooper at3 on my 350. I like them but haven't gotten the chance to use them in plowing. We got a ton of ice Monday and once I was in 4wheel it drove real nice. 2 wheel I was sliding but so was everyone[/QUOTE
> 
> You'll love them. With a 2 yard v box not even half filled I was able to plow and drive comfortably in 2wd in our F350.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I look forward to it! Last year I bought the truck and by the end of the winter i could bearly push snow because the factory tires were so bad.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

SHAWZER;2062375 said:


> If it is a dedicated plow truck I would go with Cooper M & S narrow tires .,,Thumbs Up


I found a spare set of stock rims that match my existing ones on my 1996 Chevy GMT400 on Craigslist yesterday.

Seller was asking $150 for the bare rims which are cleaner than the ones on my truck...I offered $100 cash and he took it so I'm ecstatic because now I can afford to go with a dedicated winter tires and switch back to the Bridgestone Dueler AT's that are only 50% worn so they not great for plowing anymore but fine for spring through fall.

So now that I have the rims to go with the dedicated snow tires I had to choose between Cooper Discoverer M&S or Firestone Winterforce LT. Both are in the cheaper Mud & Snow tire category, both are close in price and have good reviews on various websites.

I found the best price I could on a website called http://simpletire.com/

Interestingly enough when I priced them shipped to my installer in town Commercial delivery rate each tire came up with a different rate to ship. I chose the slightly more expensive Cooper M+S size LT265/75R-16. was offered in both Load Range C and E.

Ironically enough when they added the shipping cost it $15.52 shipping each for the 10-ply E rated tire and the 6-ply C Rated tire was $18.21 each to ship. Seems kinda bassackwards to me as the 10-ply tires must weigh more but who am I to argue. So the cost difference from C to E is only $.95 more per tire yet shipping is $2.99 cheaper...Why not go with the 10-ply which will cost $2.04 less per tire shipped right?

I know this is only a Chevy K1500 truck however it has just over 100K miles and the Z-71 suspension with torsion bars cranked up to support a Snoway 29 Series 8 foot stainless steel blade. Been plowing with this truck like this for 6 years with no issues from wheel bearings to front end parts wearing out prematurely. I have been running the Bridgestone Dueler AT's with 50 PSI in the fronts and 45 in the rears. I usually keep 600-1,000#'s ballast in the bed to keep the truck balanced. This setup seems to work well for me.

With the Cooper M+S Tires they only come in C Range 6-ply or E Range 10-ply. The C Range 6-ply Tires will carry maximum of 2,270#'s each tire at 50 PSI and E rated tires will carry max load of 3,415#'s at 80PSI. I ordered the E rated tires and figure I can run them at lower air pressure without being concerned about funky wear patterns, overloading sidewall damage etc. C Range 6-ply seems to lightweight for what I use my truck for.

So any thoughts on running E rated tires on a 1/2 ton pick up truck that carries a heavy load when plowing? Air pressure recommendations?

The Firestone Winterforce tires in Load Range E cost $22.39 each tire for S&H. Which brings the total cost to $591.12 vs. $605.44 for the Cooper M+S. So I chose the Coopers over the Firestones.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm very happy with my Cooper AT3. There's a reason why they were voted best tire in a row for three years straight


----------

